# US-CERT: Microsoft issued faulty fix for Downadup virus



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Washington (DC) - The United States Computer Emergency Readiness Team (US-CERT) issued a warning on Tuesday, and updated it yesterday, regarding the Downadup worm that has infected over 10 million computers so far. They said Microsoft's original proposed fix does not address all versions of the Windows operating system."
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-41140-108.html

The real fix:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/953252


----------

